# Another Cheapie...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't have the budget that I'd like, but that makes the chasing of 'inexpensive' Russian watches even more fun, up to a point...the point where I run out of money...

My latest, which conforms to all of my basic criteria;

1: I have to like it

2: I have to want it

3: It's got to be cheap...

I like this one; it looks quite Poljot to me, and the back closely resembles those on many of my other older Russians, including a couple of Kirovs.







It's a 2414A, s/n 313619 - can anybody advise me of a likely date? The Kirovs are, I believe, late '50's, early '60's, but this must be '70's?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

chris l said:


> I don't have the budget that I'd like, but that makes the chasing of 'inexpensive' Russian watches even more fun, up to a point...the point where I run out of money...
> 
> My latest, which conforms to all of my basic criteria;
> 
> ...


*WOWSER!!!!....*chris, for a sekonda, it's absolutely luuuverly. well done









it looks to be a very good quality movement with a compensated balance- a real cut above the usual standard of 70'/80's sekonda.

a beautiful dial too-love the deco style arabics at 3, 6, 9 and 12.

regards, john.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A real nice find Chris, well done


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a beaut Chris. 

I'd have it in my humble collection any time.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

chris l said:


> I don't have the budget that I'd like, but that makes the chasing of 'inexpensive' Russian watches even more fun, up to a point...the point where I run out of money...
> 
> My latest, which conforms to all of my basic criteria;
> 
> ...


mmm.... nice! Cap jewels on escape wheel and 3rd wheel, and screw-compensated balance. Clean dial, too. Pure class









I'd date it to 1966.

That was the year that 1st Moscow ceased production of the 24mm movements, and also the same year that Chasprom launch the Sekonda export brand. The 'Slavic Deco' (I just made that up) numbers also matches that era.

On the other hand, Soviet production methods often led to a vast backlog of surplus movements when a production line closed, so the watch could be much later.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That's a really nice one Chris with a good movement







.

1965 to 1970 I'd say but I'll try and grub around and do a bit of research when I get time







.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks all, but I realise now that I was a fool to buy it.

For only 25,000 times the price I could have bought this -

ebay 8948457854

I shall cry myself to sleep tonight.

Laughing.


----------

